# MaThEwMoNsTr323's Photo Thread



## MaThEwMoNsTr323 (Jul 19, 2009)

freshly molted 2inch A.Purpurea(unsexed)






i tried to get a better shot






just getting my photo thread started, bare with me. more to come soon...


----------



## MaThEwMoNsTr323 (Jul 23, 2009)

2.5inch baby crested gecko(unsexed/non-fired).  











thanx JoeRossi!


----------



## MaThEwMoNsTr323 (Jul 23, 2009)

my other gecko, i only own 2.(i'll get back to Ts in a sec.)

my female.(non-fired)


----------



## MaThEwMoNsTr323 (Jul 24, 2009)

a couple more..


----------



## MaThEwMoNsTr323 (Jul 24, 2009)

time for some Ts! bare with me, it's a cheap camera.. :8o 

a few of my Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens.


----------



## MaThEwMoNsTr323 (Jul 24, 2009)

some more...


----------



## MaThEwMoNsTr323 (Jul 24, 2009)

1 of my chilobrachys fimbriatus.


----------



## MaThEwMoNsTr323 (Jul 24, 2009)

a couple garage shots...  i'm hoping i'll have a room soon...

this is my "main" station/cabinet.






cork bark supply, you never know when new Ts are gonna show up...






heating controls.






cause there's nothing better, than not worrying...






roach flat supply.






note: half of may cabinet is empty due to mites. i treated my hole collection with _hypoaspis miles_, & have them all in different containers/enclosures, in different parts of the house being quarantined.


----------



## MaThEwMoNsTr323 (Aug 1, 2009)

Geckos! :razz:


----------



## MaThEwMoNsTr323 (Aug 3, 2009)

some more chilobrachys fimbriatus pics...


----------



## MaThEwMoNsTr323 (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## MaThEwMoNsTr323 (Aug 3, 2009)

more...


----------



## MaThEwMoNsTr323 (Aug 3, 2009)

more...


----------



## MaThEwMoNsTr323 (Aug 3, 2009)

burp...


----------



## MaThEwMoNsTr323 (Aug 3, 2009)

baby Brachypelma klassi. :razz:


----------



## MaThEwMoNsTr323 (Aug 3, 2009)

baby Pamphobeteus sp.South Ecuador. :razz:


----------



## MaThEwMoNsTr323 (Aug 3, 2009)

baby Pamphobeteus sp.South Ecuador. :razz:


----------



## MaThEwMoNsTr323 (Aug 3, 2009)

2.5inch Lampropelma sp. "Violaceopes" :razz:


----------



## MaThEwMoNsTr323 (Aug 3, 2009)

1 of my recently molted Poecilotheria metallicas.


----------



## MaThEwMoNsTr323 (Aug 3, 2009)

2.5inch Poecilotheria metallica


----------



## MaThEwMoNsTr323 (Aug 3, 2009)

1 more...






Poecilotheria metallica


----------



## MaThEwMoNsTr323 (Aug 4, 2009)

freshly molted Pamphobetus nigricolor :razz:


----------



## MaThEwMoNsTr323 (Aug 4, 2009)

brachypelma boehmi


----------



## MaThEwMoNsTr323 (Aug 4, 2009)




----------

